# Employment > Permanent Listings >  DRIVER / ART HANDLER, Crozier Fine Arts, Newark New Jersey

## T. Ashley McGrew

Here is the link:

http://www.nyfa.org/opp_detail.asp?t...54&oppid=36072

Here is the description:

Crozier Fine Arts has served the needs of New York's discerning fine art community since 1976 by providing museum-quality storage, transportation and fine art engineering services. Crozier furnishes local, national and international support to clients from four strategic locations - Chelsea, Newark, Philadelphia and Southampton. Among our distinguished clients are museums, galleries, artists, collectors, auction houses, foundations, corporations and estates. 

Crozier Fine Arts currently recruits qualified drivers (preferably based in NJ) to add to existing crew. 

Although long-haul experience is not required, DRIVERS must possess the following:

 Clean driving record (CDL a plus)
 Comfortable driving a 24 box truck
 Proficiency with fine-art industry paperwork and procedures



Additionally, we are looking for ART HANDLERS with the following qualities:


 Experience in installation and packing of fine art objects
 Forklift operating experience 
 Ability to lead a crew of art handlers
 Punctual and detailed-oriented
 Experience interfacing with high-end clients
 Strong communication skills
 Highly motivated, organized and responsible
 Able to work overtime when necessary


All candidates are subject to background checks. 


Please send a resume and cover letter to amreigold@crozierfinearts.com, with Driver/Art Handler - EWR listed in the subject line. 


Qualified candidates only. No phone calls please.

----------

